# Viper 2-way remote starter: Vehicle will not start



## NeufeldC7 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi.

I recently took my 2007 Cadillac CTS into a place to get my winter tires put on. I have had a viper 2-way remote starter for nearly 2 years (purchased from Visions Electronics) now I believe, and have never had any issues. I received a call from Kal-Tire (where i got my tires put on), and they are having an issue with my car not starting. I believe what has happened is that the car has went into starter kill as absolutely nothing happens when they try to turn the key in the ignition.

Does anyone have any ideas what is happening for sure, and/or how to go about fixing this issue?

It would be much appreciated!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Take it out of Valet mode


----------

